# صور نفطية



## اسلام عبد الرحمان (27 يوليو 2007)

هذا رابط لموقع جميل به صور شاملة تخص مجال البترول من معدات حفر وتخزين ومعامل تكرير.....الخ
http://www.photovault.com/Link/Industry/ProcessingRawMaterials/Oil/IPOVolume01.html

 وده روابط تحميل مباشرة لدروس هامة جدا فى مجال تقنية النفط من كتاب اطلس البترول
Perth *******s and Introduction​Download: PDF 1,427Kb ​Beharra Springs Gasfield​Download: PDF 2,203Kb ​Dongara Oil and Gasfield​Download: PDF 1,266Kb ​Gingin Gasfield​Download: PDF 2,317Kb ​Mondarra Gasfield​Download: PDF 1,681Kb ​Mt Horner Oilfield​Download: PDF 943Kb ​Nth Yardanogo Oil Accumulation​Download: PDF 830Kb ​Walyering Gasfield​Download: PDF 934Kb ​Whicher Range Gas Accumulation​Download: PDF 950Kb ​Woodada Gasfield​Download: PDF 1,886Kb ​Yardarino Oil and Gasfield​Download: PDF 1,382Kb ​References and Appendices​Download: PDF 1,252Kb ​


Canning *******s and Introduction​Download: PDF 3,657Kb ​Blina Oilfield​Download: PDF 1,202Kb ​Boundary Oilfield​Download: PDF 1,035Kb ​
Lloyd Oilfield​Download: PDF 741Kb ​Sundown Oilfield​Download: PDF 2,254Kb ​West Kora Oilfield​Download: PDF 807Kb ​West Terrace Oilfield​Download: PDF 764Kb ​References and Appendices​Download: PDF 438Kb ​
Carnarvon *******s and Introduction​Download: PDF 2,325Kb ​Rough Range Oilfield​Download: PDF 1,160Kb ​Tubridgi Gasfield​Download: PDF 2,236Kb ​References and Appendices​Download: PDF 438Kb ​


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (1 أغسطس 2007)

مشاركاتك رائعة وتستحق الاهتمام نرجوا الاستمرار على هذا التميز​


----------



## اسلام عبد الرحمان (1 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور جدا مشرفنا العزيز تقبل تحياتى


----------



## o_algindy (2 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر:81:


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (2 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## medo_126 (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف الف الف شكر اخى الكريم


----------



## tayeb_chimiste (10 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## thedefender (16 أكتوبر 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## محمدديدو (16 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر يا اخى


----------



## محمدديدو (16 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدديدو (16 أكتوبر 2007)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## sseaea (28 يناير 2008)

مزيدا من التقدم


----------

